# Need 1 or 2 HOs This Sat



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

One last trolling run for the big ones in the AM near PLO. PM me.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

dude, would love to go, but with my moving and family thing, can't go anywhere far until june. I'm in richmond now...


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

When will you be off the water? I gotta pick up my GF at the airport that day but would love to go.

- Dae


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Dae, PM and we can talk over the phone. I'd like to get off the water before 3 PM.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm still game either way. Just lemme know.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I have a full crew and can take no more. Thanks. Atlantaking and Combatcatcher are in. I'm reserving a spot for Dae, just need to hook up on the phone to confirm. Will post reports next week. Wish us luck.

Oh yea, leaving marina at 7 AM and returning to the marina about 1PM.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Had a great time with Atlantaking and Combatcatcher. Hit the water at about 7:30. Sadly we got no keepers trolling near the channel between b72 and 68. We did get 6 or 7 rockfish all around 25" and they hit the lite/muskie rod setups so their were fighting. Combatcatcher tagged about 4 fish and that was cool as I have never seen it done but am now considering doing this too. Great to learn new things, meet new friends and spend the day on the bay. Lots of boats on the bay, too many really and I think they spooked the big ones. Tangled one guys planer boards, a first for me but I think it was his fault. Was too tired after getting up at 3:30 am to hit the beach around PLO so I just went home to VA. Combatcatcher will send me some photos or he'll put em up on the board.

Sunday, went to Berryville VA for Mom's day and slipped away for a half hour on the Shenandoah. Casted an in-line mepps 20 times and then a tiny gitzit 20 times, nada, saw one follow. The river was almost lifeless...hopefull that was becuase storms had just rolled through. Saw a vulcher eating a freshly dead fox...any idea what would kill a healthy fox in the woods? No hunters around.


----------

